# bunch of pictures



## idolomantis (Jan 8, 2010)

Here we go again.

Pharaspendale sp:







Lil dude opened all up for the cam...






Acromantis formosana. such a lady...






This young Pseudempusa pinnapavonis male is so strange, he firstly runs like heck, then drops dead THEN acts all tough guy like this:






P. cholreopheae


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 8, 2010)

Now for my Pnigomantis medioconstricta:






YEAH YOU!

Grooming.






Now for...

Popa spurca!


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice pic's!  Nice to see someone keeping _Popa spurca_ Don't see them much anymore.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks man, only problem is my male died &lt;_&lt; 

NOw i need to find an adult male BEFORE the female dies


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool pics. I've always wanted to try the Popas.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

There "Cleaning" sessions is fun to watch


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Enjoyed all the pics! Good luck finding a male _P. spurca_.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 14, 2010)

Chase said:


> There "Cleaning" sessions is fun to watch


Aren't they  



Katnapper said:


> Enjoyed all the pics! Good luck finding a male _P. spurca_.


Thanks kat  

Anyway let's just go on with the gallery now  got some nice pictures in store...

Brunneria borealis  






After seeing this, i am even more determined on finding her a male.. :mellow: 











The following pictures might be a bit disturbing...

Kiss of death:






Brutal slaughtering  






BRAAAAAAAIINSS






Untill next time... with more mantids slaughtering bugs. including the first glimpse of my gonys(if i can make sit still for 10 seconds  )


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 14, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> including the first glimpse of my gongys(if i can make sit still for 10 seconds  )


I hear ya! They love to move in and out of my focus plane when taking pictures. It can be very frustrating :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics lovely species. I lost my last Brunneria borealis recently.  Looks like your is still going strong.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome photos!


----------



## planetq (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow- The inner patterns of the Popa spurca wings are like polished marble!

Nice pics.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice pics. Love your captions. I like Brunneria borealis. Good to see they have made it all the way over there.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice sequence of an interesting mantid.


----------

